
HW Startup Automatically Cleans Your Toilet - vikrum
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/shine-automate-toilet-cleaning-and-maintenance#/
======
cgherb
Hi All, I'm the founder of Shine. I Would love to get your thoughts and
suggestions on the product.

~~~
staticautomatic
You have a typo in your video subtitles: "Even though the bathroom hasn't
change in a century" should be "changed."

